
Wikipedia Should Go For-Profit, Give Profits Away - robg
http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/3/better-idea-for-wikipedia-go-private-give-away-profits
======
morisy
Kind of missed the benefit of going "for profit," since 501c3's can donate to
other causes as long as it's for the public benefit:
<http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-tege/eotopich01.pdf>

While I love Paul Newman's food, acting career, and generosity, going "for
profit" I think causes more potential problems than it solves.

